# I Love Cheese



## Lon (May 5, 2015)

It's 3 PM  Tuesday here and I am sitting at my computer paying a few bills checking investments and nibbling on pieces of Gouda with a glass of Riesling wine. Oh Boy do I ever love cheese, all kinds. I like a cheddar that is so sharp it will make your eyes water and you salivate like a dog in heat. Hard cheeses, soft cheeses, smelly cheeses. moldy cheeses. I love em all. What do you folks like? Give me some ideas. When I was a kid my mother would put melted cheese on veggies that I did not like. No problem today however since I like all veggies cept rutabagga.


----------



## Cookie (May 5, 2015)

Gouda is very gooda -- especially with wina.

I like a nice Greek salad with lots of feta cheese and calamata black olives.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 5, 2015)

I too like cheese, but haven't experienced as many different ones as you.  First time I realized there was something to cheese and how it affects your body was when I was about 24.  Our supervisor came around and handed me an 8 inch cube cardboard box with 5 different flavors of cheese and said, 'Merry Xmas here's your bonus'.  I was living alone at the time, hadn't had time to go grocery shopping so I dined on the 5 lbs of cheese over the next week or so.  I suffered for days before any relief came.

No Cookie this is neither a poem or entry in my diary.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 5, 2015)

OMG... I love cheese too..  ALL kinds.. even Limburger.   However, I have high cholesterol and must limit my intake..


----------



## Lon (May 5, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I too like cheese, but haven't experienced as many different ones as you.  First time I realized there was something to cheese and how it affects your body was when I was about 24.  Our supervisor came around and handed me an 8 inch cube cardboard box with 5 different flavors of cheese and said, 'Merry Xmas here's your bonus'.  I was living alone at the time, hadn't had time to go grocery shopping so I dined on the 5 lbs of cheese over the next week or so.  I suffered for days before any relief came.
> 
> No Cookie this is neither a poem or entry in my diary.




Constipation?


----------



## ndynt (May 5, 2015)

Ohhh I so love cheese also.  Especially Fontina with figs and almonds...Brie baked with pureed apricots and a pastry crust.  Spinach with feta and grated Italian cheeses in puff pastry.   Sharp, sharp cheese with apple or pear slices.   I could even eat chunks of grating cheeses.  I mostly buy low fat cheeses now...and pretend.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 5, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Ohhh I so love cheese also.  Especially Fontina with figs and almonds...Brie baked with pureed apricots and a pastry crust.  Spinach with feta and grated Italian cheeses in puff pastry.   Sharp, sharp cheese with apple or pear slices.   I could even eat chunks of grating cheeses.  I mostly buy low fat cheeses now...and pretend.



I know.. there are fat free cheeses that I get at Whole Foods..   Not the same.. but I pretend.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 5, 2015)

Lon said:


> Constipation?



Oh yeah... too much cheese will block you up for sure.


Boy we sound old...  don't we?


----------



## Cookie (May 5, 2015)

And no joke either..... so much cheese will really do a number on the plumbing. I think many others must have had a similar version of that experience. That's why the fruit, grapes for example and of course a bit of vino to wash it down, and maybe a cracker or two.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2015)

I don't like the strong cheese, my favorite cheese is Danish Cream Havarti, then Gouda, American/cheddar, cream cheese, etc.  Grated cheeses over pasta are good too like Parmesan/Romano.  Too much cheese in one sitting or in one week,  will usually bind you up.


----------



## Louis (May 10, 2015)

I was going hot and heavy on sharp cheddar...until I realized it was the cause of my migraine headaches. Bummer.


----------



## Glinda (May 10, 2015)

I like good ol' mac and cheese made with cheddar.  I also make a Finnish dish called Kukkakaalialaatikko (yeah, I just call it "the Finnish dish").  The main ingredients are rye bread cubes, flat beer, cauliflower and sharp cheddar cheese.  It is delicious.  I love all cheeses but I have to go easy on it as it aggravates the acid reflux.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 11, 2015)

There are a lot of excellent Scottish cheeses, mainly made by small producers.  I especially like the blue veined cheeses such as 'Strathdon Blue', Badentoy blue'  and the wonderfully named 'Blue Murder',  but I'll happily try almost any cheese.


----------



## Rob (May 11, 2015)

I love them all ... when I can get them


----------



## oakapple (May 12, 2015)

Lon said:


> It's 3 PM  Tuesday here and I am sitting at my computer paying a few bills checking investments and nibbling on pieces of Gouda with a glass of Riesling wine. Oh Boy do I ever love cheese, all kinds. I like a cheddar that is so sharp it will make your eyes water and you salivate like a dog in heat. Hard cheeses, soft cheeses, smelly cheeses. moldy cheeses. I love em all. What do you folks like? Give me some ideas. When I was a kid my mother would put melted cheese on veggies that I did not like. No problem today however since I like all veggies cept rutabagga.


Whoa! Steady on Lon.
I do like cheeses, but not as much as you do. cheese on toast ( grilled cheese) is very yummy, then spread with mustard and spring onions.


----------



## oakapple (May 12, 2015)

Favourite English cheese are: Wensleydale, mild, crumbly and creamy, white in colour.
Cheddar, all of them, mild, medium and mature, yellow and slices easily.
Double Gloucester, pale orange, mild-ish and slightly nutty flavoured.
Red Leicester, stronger flavour, bright orangey red cheese.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 12, 2015)

I love Swiss Cheese...  Before I discovered my high cholesterol, hubby and I could buy a block of Swiss and sit and watch TV passing that block back and forth between us.. Not any longer..  If I have cheese now, it's eaten sparingly and rarely.


----------



## nicolelogan (Jun 15, 2015)

I am a true lover of cheese made products. Moreover ,I bring cheese in bulk from Wholesale NY Cheesecake and utilize it in every dish that I made.


----------

